# Blame Escorial.



## dither (Nov 3, 2014)

DITHERDOM;

If at first you don't succeed, leave it, forget it, i don't want it now, consider the towel well and truly thrown in. Failure, let down, and disappointment are only to be expected, better not to want, desire, or so much fancy, anything, because? well, because. Such was Arth's lot, his way of thinking.

Arth had had it in his mind for a few years now, that he'd like to see Eastbourne, why Eastbourne? He couldn't really say why, a calling,  and there it was.

And so, with a week off work looming, he dared to consider the possibility, that maybe, just maybe. When will he learn? As much as it appealed to him he had to admit to himself that going there, travelling, rooming in a b&b, alone, seemed daunting enough, and it wouldn't take much to discourage him.

Firstly he looked into Rail-travel, and found that the trains to London, and was the route they would take, would ultimately deliver him to St.Pancras, but the train for Eastbourne runs from Victoria. The route-planner told him this and recommended a ride on the Underground, no way, absolute no'no, the very thought scared the hell out of Arth and already, a white hankie was being tied to the end of a stick. There had to be some other way.

Taxi fare was quoted at forty quid a go. Yeah right. Ugh! Ugh! Catch a bus some-one said. No way. National Express Coaches some-one else suggested, he could get there by coach at a cost of about fifteen quid, brilliant. But the same service would drop him back into Barkton after eleven at night, not so brilliant. The Route-planner estimated that it was just over an hour's walk from St.Pancs to Victoria,Yeah, why not? I can do that he thought. Now he needed a plan, a street plan. White hankie was now firmly attached to the stick, and an unfavourable wind was beginning stir.
The London A-Z, yes! Sorted. But the more he thought about that the less he fancied it. He returned British Rail website for a solution. Ask Lisa it advised. Lisa didn't seem prepared for such a dilemma and He was getting nowhere fast, and then it struck him, he'd got to find a way to Victoria right? Well then, find a station that runs trains to Victoria, How difficult could that be?

At this point Arth had had enough, he'd had quite a belly-full, of train, bus, coach, and underground timetables, the thought of walking, and the task of tracking down of an A-Z. His head was swimming.
The white hankie was hoisted, and Arth was giving up once again. Okay, he promised himself, he WOULD look into finding that railway-station with trains that run to Victoria, some other time.
It would have to wait for another day.
dithered and out.

Well,
he ummed and he ah'd, there was no hurry go seeking out alternative strategies, he wouldn't be making ANY sort of trip this side of christmas, but a few days after his reversal, he DID make that phone-call, and WHAT a call, it would seem that in order to get a train, to a station, from where he could then take a train that would deliver him directly to Victoria, would require him to hop on and off seven different trains. What? yeah right, as if. He didn't think SO. Ugh! Ugh! No way Hosay.

Then, the following Saturday, during a walkabout in Barkton, he  went and bought himself a Collins London Map Street finder. Smokin.

Right now, as HE sees it, he has two options, he can walk from St.Pancs to Victoria, or he can do the tube. He DOES actually fancy  a "dry-run" on the tube, but that would take more testicular fortitude than on most days he would struggle to summon, but hey! Never say never. 

We'll see eh?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 3, 2014)

It's Escorial's fault! :lol:

No, seriously,this is really good. As I think I may have said before, you have a flair with describing real-life goings on. Anyone who thinks that only sci-fi, horror, and the like are the only things that make writing/reading interesting can only look at your work to think otherwise.

Now get out there and shake up the masses.  :smile:


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 3, 2014)

Good one, dither. You've made a really good read out of your transportation investigations. Make sure Arth realises that there is a Victoria coach station _and_ a Victoria train station or he could run into even more disappointment  They are very close together so no need for him to panic.

Your story kind of reminds me of my brother. His guiding motto is, ‘If you see something you want, don’t buy it and, after two years, you won’t want it anymore.’

I think you definitely need to make this trip. Think of the wonderful story you will come back with.

 Or, Arth could just go to Blackpool instead.


----------



## dither (Nov 5, 2014)

To be honest jen, i was feeling more than just a little embarrassed about having posted this, am regretting having put it up, and was dreading looking in. I hope this hasn't raised any eyebrows and i apologise most sincerely if i have irked any of the members and especially Escorial, what WAS i thinking of? Best just let it go now.

 SO NO MORE POSTS HERE METHINKS.

There will be no trip this year, Arth is the sort of person who if things aren't running smooth from the outset, like the change-over in London, he's really just looking for excuses to not go ahead with it. He STILL hasn't looked into another station nearer home that can deliver him straight into Victoria, and maybe he won't. There IS a station, not a million miles from home, that runs trains into Victoria so what the hell? To search for one closer to home would just be penny-pinching so that will probably do for him.
As i said, maybe some other time. He IS disappointed but there you go. 

Life eh?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know what to say to you , Dith.

Actually if Escorial sees this (and I think he will eventually), I think he'll be pretty proud of you. I know I am. :smile2:


----------



## escorial (Nov 6, 2014)

quids in lad.....would like to read more...and more...


----------



## dither (Nov 15, 2014)

jenthepen said:


> Good one, dither. You've made a really good read out of your transportation investigations. Make sure Arth realises that there is a Victoria coach station _and_ a Victoria train station or he could run into even more disappointment  They are very close together so no need for him to panic.
> 
> Your story kind of reminds me of my brother. His guiding motto is, ‘If you see something you want, don’t buy it and, after two years, you won’t want it anymore.’
> 
> ...



Thread revisited;

Jen,
I think i need to make this trip, but it won't be this side of Christmas.


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 15, 2014)

dither said:


> Thread revisited;
> 
> Jen,
> I think i need to make this trip, but it won't be this side of Christmas.




Good judgement call, dither! Any trip on public transport this side of Christmas would be stressful.
Take it easy and slow. Look on it as an adventure. I’m sure you’ll surprise yourself.

Jen


----------

